# Tire sizes for my MK4 R32



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

So I will be getting 

18x8.5 et36 Fronts 
18x9.5 et30 Rears 

What tire sizes should I run i do want some stretch.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend going with anything less than 215/40 front, 225/40 rear. That's not a lot of stretch up front but, any less width and you get into much lower than acceptable load ratings. Even that is below what's recommended, and we are very nose heavy pigs. 

Also, just curious, what wheels have you found with that odd front spec?


----------



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

They are privat Kups


----------

